# Aftermarket grips



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Stock polymer P226 grips are terrible, mine are splitting down the middle and they are less than a year old! Has anyone seen this problem that starts under the rear _beavertail_?

I ordered some MIL TAC grips three to four months ago, and I know they make world class grips that feel like 30 LPI metal checkering all over the grip surface...who doesn't want that, but I hate waiting and their delays in production. I think I'm going to get a pair of *VZ* G10 composite grips instead this week. But I want an honest opinion from you guys first.

Who has VZ or MIL TAC grips? Is one better than the other? Or should I wait it out for the MIL TACs to arrive?


----------



## 230kvdr (Jul 25, 2010)

*P226 grips*

Well..in my opinon maybe you should look at the Hogue model 2600. Very nice, firm, non slip type grips. Give them a look see. Good luck. 230kvdr:smt1099


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a seam under the beavertail on all the Sig grips because each of the panels covers half of the and they meet in the middle. When I switched from old style grips to the new grips, mine at least didn't mate up properly in the back. I took a small piece of 1000-grit sandpaper and carefully smoothed it out.

Now, if each panel is split down the middle where the screws go, then you probably have the screws too tight. The general rule that I've heard is "hand tighten + 1/4 turn."

I'd suggest some aluminum grips if you're going to change them. Here's what I'm talking about: Hogue Extreme Aluminum Grips P226 - CHECKERED MATTE BLACK - Top Gun Supply


----------

